# psychotrope Grenades



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I never hear anyone talk about these. I've been considering taking a Xenos Inquisitor to add to a unit of Purifiers to take them from a very killy CC unit to an all out deathstar. Unfortunately the game I tested them I only rolled 1s on the results but they seem very powerful if used successfully. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the Rad Grenades myself. Unlike the Psychotroke grenades, you get a guaranteed result: the enemy is easier to wound. If the Purifiers have halberds, then initiative isnt usually a problem, so immediately a roll of 5 becomes less useful. A roll of 2 gets you a cheesily strong result, and 3 is useful. 

Other than that, Psychotroke grenades are handy, but only a good buy if you have spare points. If you want the re-rolls to hit, then make the Inquisitor a Psyker and take his roll on the Divination table to guarantee Prescience. That way you will usually get re-rolls to hit both in shooting AND close combat. Hammerhand + Rad nades + Halberds + Prescience= a good round of combat


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd pretty much second that. I've had some stunningly effective results (Lychguard Deathstar reduced to Ld 2 and fleeing the table) and a large number of -meh- results.

They can be good but there are options with safer outcomes that you can buy.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't have the BRB in front of me and can never find the section, what schools of powers can the different Inquisitors from C:GK take?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

If you buy an Inquisitor the Psyker Upgrade, they become a Mastery Level 1 Psyker, and can either keep the power selected for them from the choices in the army list (so either Hammerhand or Psychic Communion), or they can roll once on either the Pyromancy, Divination, or Telekinises charts. Personally, if a GK Psyker can only roll once, I always go with Divination and swap the power they get for Prescience. Giving a squad a turn of re-rolls to hit, both in shooting and in close combat, is easily one of the best non-random powers you can take, imo.

Edit: and the Psychic schools that I mentioned are available to all Inquisitors with the Psyker upgrade, regardless of thier Ordo.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you very much! So the remaining question, is it really worth the approx 50 points to take a guy who gives your squad rerolls... hmm, I think it may be!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, depends on the squad, but I've liked the results, personally. I like to stick them in with a squad of purifiers, as I usually use these as anti-infantry shooting and counter assault units, and the re-rolls help them with both. Actually, I like having them with Shooting-based Henchmen squads too... the squads tend to come pretty cheap as it is, and giving those bs3 dudes re-rolls to hit tends to greatly increase thier effectiveness


----------

